# Cat Thief Help



## Iwantakitten (28 March 2015)

Help! My cats have learnt which cupboard we keep their cat food tins in and regularly get up on the side, open the cupboard, knock down a tin and help themselves. This morning I came downstairs to cat food everywhere (up the walls, over the fridge door and the floor), an empty tin on the floor and 2 happy full up cats that didn't harass me to be fed like usual.

Any tried and tested ways of cat proofing this cupboard to stop these cheeky kitties from helping themselves?


----------



## Honey08 (28 March 2015)

Phew, I thought the cat had been stolen when I read the title!

Can you tie the handle of the cupboard to the one next to it, so it won't open?  If not move the food somewhere else for a while?

I feel for you, cat food is disgusting stuff, I wouldn't be impressed with it up the walls!


----------



## Shady (28 March 2015)

Honey08 said:



			Phew, I thought the cat had been stolen when I read the title!

Can you tie the handle of the cupboard to the one next to it, so it won't open?  If not move the food somewhere else for a while?

I feel for you, cat food is disgusting stuff, I wouldn't be impressed with it up the walls!
		
Click to expand...

cat snot is worse!!! i swear you have to chisel the stuff off, i could use it to glue my ornaments back together( that they break)
 Starpants, you could try child proof locks perhaps? xx


----------



## Iwantakitten (28 March 2015)

Fab idea! I have some left over that I took off the cupboards from previous owners when we moved in. Luckily the cat food "gravy" hadn't solidified by the time I found it so not too bad to clean off but yuck! Xx


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (29 March 2015)

Oh one of mine can open cupboards. 

Can't help too much on thieving given I've got a massive one- had laid out a sheet of pastry with cheese and paprika ready to make into palmiers for work charity event,  oven was full with previous batch so went and sat in other room came back in to find fat forest cat sat on the table which is next to the work unit,  merrily chowing down on the cheese!!


----------



## Fransurrey (29 March 2015)

My sister uses child locks and that works.


----------



## ahorseandadog (16 April 2015)

Have you tried simply moving the cat food tins to another spot and/or placing child-proof locks?


----------

